# visibility flag on long load



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm sure this has been covered numerous times in the forum, but can't seem to find the correct search terms.
What I'd like to confirm is, what does the NSW law state about transporting a load that extends over the roof of your car...how far can it extend before you need a flag?


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

For some reason 1.2m overhang rings a bell.... saw a post ages ago somewhere and think the answer was 1.2m.... :roll:

Will try and find the post.

Marty


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

This was it... http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15102&p=162931&hilit=golf#p162931


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

yeah 1.2 past the rear of the car, PA should be fine mate mines makes it by a couple of hundred mil.

Cheers Dave


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, that thread Marty posted is an interesting read. Strange no-one can quote the NSW law though.


----------



## Westy5 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have been looking into the laws in SA since I got my kayak. From what I could find on the police website is that anything with a 40cm overhang needs to have a flag...and to work out the maximum amount of overhang you need to take 60% of your wheel base and the is the distance your overhang can be from the back axel....very confusing. The other thing is that it can't disrupt the stability of the vehicle and must be well secured.

Using this rule I think transpoting my kayak hanging out the back of the ute is legal although I am yet to have this tested by being pulled over.


----------



## Muzakeral (Sep 19, 2008)

Looking at all the tradies and their gear overhangs I think the old Yaks wouldn't get a look in.....I think we'll be right


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

sorry but is the same over hang aloud for trailers ?

craig


----------



## DnN (Oct 5, 2008)

In QLD, as I have often posted:
http://www.transport.qld.gov.au/resourc ... ochure.pdf

No it often can not overhang 1.2m in scenerios like a kayak on a car, the 60% measurement of the wheel base comes in first.

in NSW the law is the same but harder to find:
The rule in NSW is mentioned in the Vehicle Registration Regulation 2007 (NSW), which mentions:

(4) The rear overhang of a vehicle not mentioned in subclause (1) or (3) must not exceed the lesser of:
(a) 60% of the distance between the centre of the front axle and the rear overhang line, and
(b) 3.7 metres.

A previous post explaining things better:
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=31470


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

http://www.legislation.nsw.gov.au/fragv ... N?tocnav=y


----------



## DnN (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes Peril, that does state the 1.2m bit, but the Road Transport (Vehicle Registration) Regulation 2007, Schedule 2 Vehicle standards, Section 75: Rear overhang states:

75 Rear overhang

(1) The rear overhang of a semi-trailer, or dog trailer consisting of a semi-trailer and converter dolly, must not exceed the lesser of:
(a) 60% of the distance between the point of articulation at the front and the rear overhang line, and
(b) 3.7 metres.
(2) A semi-trailer with 2 or more points of articulation at the front must comply with subclause (1) when measured at the same point used for measurement for compliance with clause 73 (3).
(3) The rear overhang of a trailer with only 1 axle group or single axle (except a semi-trailer) must not exceed the lesser of:
(a) the length of the load carrying area, or body, ahead of the rear overhang line, and
(b) 3.7 metres.
*(4) The rear overhang of a vehicle not mentioned in subclause (1) or (3) must not exceed the lesser of:
(a) 60% of the distance between the centre of the front axle and the rear overhang line, and
(b) 3.7 metres. *

It can be difficult to read legislation, but it must be read in whole, not just some parts, to get its correct meaning.
This is the link to it, hope this clears the matter....
http://www.legislation.nsw.gov.au/xref/ ... 2&nohits=y

The link you suggested:
Division 3 Dimension requirements
http://www.legislation.nsw.gov.au/fragv ... 5+pt.4+0+N
and Section 53: Projection of loading or equipment of vehicles, also has it in:
(2) It is not a contravention of subclause (1) (a) (iii) for any loading or equipment to project more than 1.2 m to the rear of a motor vehicle or any trailer drawn by the vehicle if:
(a) the overall length of the vehicle or of the combination of vehicle and trailer, *together with the loading or equipment on it*, *is within the relevant limit fixed by Schedule 2 to the Road Transport (Vehicle Registration) Regulation 2007*


----------



## Geordie (Jan 12, 2010)

But surely that rule is refering to the vehicle itself for the purposes of registration and not talking about the load that it can carry. 
I think the rules here in WA are 1.2m legal overhang behind the position of the tail lights.

If in doubt I always strap an old orange high-vis vest to the back of my yak. 
I would rather have a bright coloured flag on my yak than have someone run into the rudder and bust it off.


----------



## DnN (Oct 5, 2008)

53 *Projection of loading *or equipment of vehicles

(2) It is not a contravention of subclause (1) (a) (iii) for any loading or equipment to project more than 1.2 m to the rear of a motor vehicle or any trailer drawn by the vehicle if:
(a) the overall length of the vehicle or of the combination of vehicle and trailer, *together with the loading or equipment on it*, is within the relevant limit fixed by *Schedule 2 to the Road Transport 
(Vehicle Registration) Regulation 2007, *


----------



## DnN (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Geordie,

Hate to say it, but most states would have simliar rules, otherwise you would idiots make utes/trucks with great big long trays then still trying to get 1.2m out the back still. The law for WA is exactly the same, copied n pasted a bit of it, and included the link.

Not trying to be a smart arse over all of this, just trying to kill the incorrect beliefs and help people become aware... might save a ticket or an insurance company not paying out.

Road Traffic (Vehicle Standards) Rules 2002
64. Rear overhang
(4) The rear overhang of a vehicle not mentioned in subrule (1) or (3) must not exceed the lesser of -
(a) 60% of the distance between the centre of the front axle and the rear overhang line; and
(b) 3.7 m.

http://www.slp.wa.gov.au/pco/prod/FileS ... penElement


----------



## Geordie (Jan 12, 2010)

Cool so with my vehicle being close to 4m from front axle to rear overhang line, 60% of that is 2.4m overhang. So my normal practice of not more than 1.2m was well within the rules.

Cheers and thanks for the link to the ADR regs there is a lot of other useful stuff there.

G


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

i would put one on just to help stop some bugger from running up ya arse


----------

